# Gun Skins



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't want to hijack another post, so here's more detail on Mossy Oak's gun skins. A reasonable way to dress up a beater or one that's too pretty: http://www.ammoland.com/2014/12/mossy-oak-camo-gun-wraps/#axzz3Km9aTl1w


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for another informative read Glen !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I like mine on my Axis.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------

